# chipset macbook pro 13"



## jonasfreva (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour ,
Je viens d'installer fedora 15 sur mon macbook pro 13"  acheté en avril 2010 ( après tout les linux que j'ai tésté c'est peut-être mon préfèré avec debian ) mais voila , il ne trouve pas mon wireless , je crois que mon chipset wireless est broadcom 802.11g mais je ne sais pas comment l'installer  .Si vous pouviez m'aider rapidement car je commence a en avoir marre d'utiliser internet par ethernet ! 
Merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2011)

Regarde la réponse #5 ici. On dirait une bonne piste (même s'il s'agit de Fedora 13).


----------



## jonasfreva (29 Août 2011)

rebonjour , j'ai exactement le meme problème pour le son


----------



## Isdf (30 Août 2011)

Ok pour le son c'est simple tu va dans le terminal et tu tape 


```
alsamixer
```

Une fois dedans tu selection avec F6 ton chipset son..

Et grâce au clavier et la touche M tu UNMUTE tout les canaux et tu les poussent tous à fond (même le surround qui te permettra d'avoir le son sur les eux enceintes de ton mac) exception fait du master qui est ta sortie audio que tu contrôles avec les touche du clavier mac.

une fois tout fini tu appuie sur la touche esc de ton clavier et quitte ensuite le terminal.

Normalement celà devrai fonctionner.

Pour le wifi tu peux te renseigner là 

http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=239922 (anglais mais très complet)

http://forums.fedora-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=459935 (français)

Grosso modo il faut installer avec un câble Ethernet le dépôt RPM fusion qui contient le driver.
Télécharger le driver après tu redémarre et le wifi fonctionne si tu as la chance que ta carte soit supportée par le driver broadcom.

A+


----------



## jonasfreva (31 Août 2011)

Rebonjour ! je détien aussi debian squeeze et je rencontre le meme probleme pour le wireless mais pour le son , no problème .( j'ai réussi pour fedora , merci )
Merci d'avance .


----------



## Isdf (6 Septembre 2011)

Hello, 

pour débian 

http://wiki.debian.org/wl

c'est en anglais mais vraiment bien fait !! ça doit pouvoir t'aider j'ai pas pu tester car je n'ai pas de debian sous la main mais je  ne vois pas pourquoi cela ne marcherai pas.

A+


----------



## jonasfreva (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour , j'ai un dernier problème pour debian ;y a-t-il un driver ou auter pour le clavier lumineux du macbook pro  qui ne fonctionne pas sous debian ?


----------

